# It's not a bug



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

I know this is to save cpu usage but its sooooooooo annoying







Any chance of fixing this?


----------



## basher11 (Jun 5, 2010)

i got 15 seconds.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2010)

This happens to me every time I click on 'find member's posts'.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This happens to me every time I click on 'find member's posts'.


it happen when you click
View New Posts
find member's posts
find member's topics
and search (sometimes)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 5, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This happens to me every time I click on 'find member's posts'.


Odd. I don't get it at all unless I post in a another topic in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 5, 2010)

It seems to happen every time when you click "find members posts", no matter how long you waited before for some reason...

It doesn't matter too much for mag staff and mods (who have 20 secs and 3 secs respectively), but for members it can probably be reduced.



			
				8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Odd. I don't get it at all unless I post in a another topic in less than 20 seconds.


That's post flood limit, not search flood limit


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 7, 2010)

I also pointed this out, as have several others. With the new server there's no need for such an high limit now.


----------

